# Custom handloads.



## deeker (Jul 10, 2010)

I have, for several years been custom loading rifle ammo. Mostly for odd calibers and "wildcats" ( not a factory or commercial loaded round ) like 6.5/06 and the Ackley improved version of same...

I have used a friends Dillon press, would like to afford one or two myself.
The impending laws and regs from the "president" and his administration makes me hesitate.

I own a few O presses, Herter's and RCBS and one of my favorites is a Lee.

The dillon provides serious output. Reduces loading time verses a single stage press.

I own a Ponssess Warren 800 12gauge press....with help we can put out a hell of a lot of ammo.

My sons and I, custom load steel shot, hevi shot loads with a Mec Steel press and have adapted my Pacific 105 single stage and a Hornady single stage for steel.

The PW is not going to be used for steel.

Kind of long winded here. Not intended.

Anyone else load for others???

Kevin


----------



## biggenius29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I load shotgun. I have a 12 and 20 guage, both Mec 700's, and also a really old shotshell reloader that was my grandpas. I dont use that one to often, but every once and a while for nastolgia.

I am in the market for brass right now. I have my eyes on a Redding Big Boss II at the moment. First I need a scope, JP trigger and Magpul stock for my rifle, then I am going to pick up the reloading stuff.

Right now I am stocking up on primers, bullets and powder. Because I think shortly those are going to be even more expensive than they already are.


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 10, 2010)

I do for some buddies and myself. Mostly 7 milli Mauser and 44 mags. Being a wussy I make them into 44 specials for myself.


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Jul 11, 2010)

I reload 12 gauge on a Mec 600 Jr mark V and 20 gauge on a 700 Versa Mec. Rifle ammo in .223, .243. 30-.30, 7mm Weatherby mag and 30-06 (got the stuff but haven't messed with that cal yet). On centerfire ammo I use a Lee turret press and for quality control reasons (mainly my routine of loading) I won't switch away from it. I like it because I have a 3 die turret, every die is set in place and I never have to adjust it when switching calibers. 

On the .223 I have a full length sizer loading for my Ar and a bolt action, 2 seater dies one for each rifles pet load. All Lee dies.

On the .243 I have all Redding dies, a full length set to barely bump the shoulder back, one seater for a 55 grain screaming kitty load and an 87 V max for long range shooting.

On the .30-30, Lee dies including the factory crimp die, this is the only load I crimp and it is done in it's own operation.

7 mm Weatherby, still working on a pet load for it, RCBS dies, 18 Gr Berger bullets.

30-06, well the dies aren't rusted yet but they also haven't been used. The '06 is dad's gun and I got teh dies to load for it but haven't loaded anything yet.

So what powder are you running in the 6.5-06?


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jul 11, 2010)

Yup, nothing like rolling your own

I reload for rifle 223Rem and .308 Win. Used to do 30-06, 257 Roberts, 22-250 and 22 Hornet but those rifles became trade bait.

Handgun 9mm, 357 Sig, 38Sp, 357 Mag, 357 Maximum, 44Mag, 44Sp, 45ACP

Shot shells for clay pigeons were stocked up on years ago when they were selling at Wal Mart for $3 a box. 

At one time I looked into custom reloading as perhaps a side endeavor. Between the all the state and local and let us not forget the Feds license fees, the liability insurance and the fact the insurance co was apt to cancel my homeowner's insurance it wasn't worth it.

I do have one friend that reloads custom ammo with all the appropriate paperwork. He's into IDPA and loads for a lot of the guys that shoot. He charges big bucks, but he knows what he's doing, I nicknamed him "Major Nine". Any way he's not getting rich on it, but he did pick up a couple of local PDs as customers to make practice/range ammo. Those contracts cover his expenses, and the custom ammo gives him "Toy Money". There are some tax advantages however. For example certain rifles and handguns if purchased for the purpose of testing reloads become tax deductible as a legit business expense. He also rents a small room in a huge factory that is zoned commercial to get around all the crap that his neighbors could throw at him about running a business in a residential area.

Here's a useful link.

http://www.atf.gov/firearms/faq/manufacturers.html#ammo-reloading

biggenius29
If you're looking for brass, drop me a line. I'm tripping over the once fired stuff every time I turn around in the man cave. I'm sure we can work something out.

Take Care


----------



## cat-face timber (Jul 12, 2010)

*45 LC .454 Casull*

I cast and reload for my own use, it sure saves alot of money!!

I cast .45 ACP (Glock 30)
.45 LC and .454 Casull (Ruger Alaskan)

I love "roling my own", great stress relief.

I use Lee Molds and I have a Lee Load Master (best press there is, imho)


----------



## DANOAM (Jul 12, 2010)

I load a lot of 20 ga. with my MEC 600 Jr. I haven't loaded in a while, I have a lot loaded up but haven't been shooting it up.

I have loaded the others with Grandpa, he has all the loading equipment you could ever want. He loads everything from .380 to .45/70. We've loaded a lot of .38 Spl and .270 Win. 

I need to get with him and learn more from him while he is still around. The man really knows what he's doing with guns and ammunition and pretty much anything else as far as that goes.


----------



## alderman (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll load for my son in law when he asks but prefer not to load for others. I loaded for one friend but I made him leave me his rifle so I could cycle and shoot some rounds. I didn't want him coming back with an I missed the biggest buck of a lifetime because of your crappy ammo.


Thinking about it, other than my dad and my brother, I've never shot anybody else's reloads and don't know if there's many people out there that I'd trust to reload for me.

By the way, if you think CAD is bad, then RAD is just more of the same. It's amazing how many 
"must have" reloading gadgets are out there.


----------



## cat-face timber (Jul 13, 2010)

alderman said:


> I'll load for my son in law when he asks but prefer not to load for others. I loaded for one friend but I made him leave me his rifle so I could cycle and shoot some rounds. I didn't want him coming back with an I missed the biggest buck of a lifetime because of your crappy ammo.
> 
> 
> Thinking about it, other than my dad and my brother, I've never shot anybody else's reloads and don't know if there's many people out there that I'd trust to reload for me.
> ...



Could not agree more, RAD is BAD!!!
I would have a hard time reloading for somebody, or shooting somebody elses reloads. I know when I shoot mine, if I make a mistake then I deal with it.


----------



## biggenius29 (Jul 13, 2010)

alderman said:


> I
> 
> By the way, if you think CAD is bad, then RAD is just more of the same. It's amazing how many
> "must have" reloading gadgets are out there.



I am figuring this out, and I dont have much yet for reloading, I am just getting started.

Also this whole hobby of guns is getting $$$$ CAD doesnt even hold a candle to RAD or GAD.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jul 13, 2010)

biggenius29 said:


> Also this whole hobby of guns is getting $$$$ CAD doesnt even hold a candle to RAD or GAD.



Now there's a man that speaks the truth.

The other observation that's spot on; "You don't save any money by reloading, you just shoot more." 

Take Care


----------



## deeker (Jul 15, 2010)

With the rifle and handgun loads for hunting or match type shooting.

We have the rifle from the owner, he/she buys the dies and a basic idea of what he wants to shoot at. We also take into account the time of year and elevation he will be hunting.

Quite a bit of time at the range.

Usually the owner is happy with about a hundered rounds.

Once....and it was recent...JohnQ citizen knew he had loaded this amount of this type of powder and this bullet in this case/primer and rifle.

Two days of telling him no way in hell....my friend and I let him load a couple of over charged rounds....

Thank God we made him put the rifle in an un mounted truck tire an pull the trigger with a string.

Good news...no body got hurt.

Bad news. One Ackley 6.5/06 improved barrel/rifle blown up. Luepold scope destroyed too.

I am glad we had him load the round....against all of our data and loading sheets.....live and learn.

He will be coming back with a new rifle in a week or two....sadly NOT an Ackley.


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 20, 2010)

I load for friends mosly Ranchers who's land I hunt on. Stuff like 25/20 40/82 45/75 all the old Winchester cal's for the 73 76 86 or 92 lever action Rifles.
They are just glad to get the old guns up and shooting again. For the guy's that reload I hunt down Molds or cases for them. For years I loaded .405 Winchesters up with a lee .41 mag pistole bullet mold that I use for my .41 mag but as cast they came out .412 245gr with WW lead perfect for the old
.405 win So I loaded them up to a mild 1800fps just to get the old gun shooting again Now I can find Real bullets for the .405 Hawk makes some good ones and you can find more molds for cast slugs too .


----------



## deeker (Jul 20, 2010)

Austin1 said:


> I load for friends mosly Ranchers who's land I hunt on. Stuff like 25/20 40/82 45/75 all the old Winchester cal's for the 73 76 86 or 92 lever action Rifles.
> They are just glad to get the old guns up and shooting again. For the guy's that reload I hunt down Molds or cases for them. For years I loaded .405 Winchesters up with a lee .41 mag pistole bullet mold that I use for my .41 mag but as cast they came out .412 245gr with WW lead perfect for the old
> .405 win So I loaded them up to a mild 1800fps just to get the old gun shooting again Now I can find Real bullets for the .405 Hawk makes some good ones and you can find more molds for cast slugs too .



Do you crimp the old smoke/black powder rounds???? Makes them shoot more consistent in both velocity and accuracy.


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 22, 2010)

deeker said:


> Do you crimp the old smoke/black powder rounds???? Makes them shoot more consistent in both velocity and accuracy.


Yes all crimped and in the bigger cases like the 40/82 or 45/75 I use a dakron filler with smokeless.


----------

